# My first pet monitor :-)



## Delicateskink (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Grogshla (Jul 14, 2013)

what a ripper. Well done  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## saximus (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice. Gilleni? How does it handle?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Delicateskink (Jul 14, 2013)

She is a Tristis, and has a beautiful nature once she calms down, but she obviously wasn't handled often enough as a hatchling and is still very skitterish.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 14, 2013)

handling monitors as hatchling can stress and kill them, its best to leave them be.
Tristis are also a skittish/shy monitors, so the more you handle it the less you will see it.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats on a nice little monitor, but ditto what Tristis has mentioned.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 14, 2013)

saximus said:


> Very nice. Gilleni? How does it handle?



Sax??!! Shame on you!


----------



## phatty (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice you won't look back


Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice looking girl you have there... The Monitor bug is starting to bite me now.
Come to think of it, has for a while.


----------



## Delicateskink (Jul 15, 2013)

I really wanted a Lace monitor or Perentie, but hubby isn't keen on me having a 6 foot lizard.
He has only just become comfortable with my Blueys, but is wary of my pythons.:lol:


----------



## Delicateskink (Jul 17, 2013)

I have named her "Walanja" (Wol-un-yah), which is Aboriginal (Mudburra language) for Goanna.


She shares a 6ft x 4ft enclosure with my Coastal carpet python, (who has interacted with my other lizards since she was a hatchling and definitely has no interest in eating them).
She has settled in well and is enjoying her new home, (I think). 

She may be my first, but I will DEFINITELY be expanding my Varanus collection in the near future!


----------



## Umbral (Jul 17, 2013)

.... Puts on helmet.


----------



## phatty (Jul 17, 2013)

...run for cover


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 17, 2013)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 17, 2013)

Where's Anna gone?


----------



## phatty (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## james066 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hahaha great clips


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 17, 2013)

lol (hides under the table for cover)


----------



## Tristis (Jul 17, 2013)

Delicateskink said:


> She may be my first, but I will DEFINITELY be expanding my Varanus collection in the near future!



not if you house them with snakes..... poor monitor will be eatan in no time!


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 17, 2013)

Predator and prey together.

Heat requirements for a monitor and a python are way way different.The list goes on.


----------



## Delicateskink (Jul 17, 2013)

Hahaha i was waiting for someone to say something. 
I assure you, the arrangement was only going to be temporary, until i go to Rocky next week.
But fortunately, one of my neighbours advertised that they were going to have a moving out sale this coming weekend, and I got in early and picked up a 6ft cabinet for $200!!! 

i have moved my monitor into a hatchling haven, and hubby is putting the lighting fixtures in at the moment. 
I will post pictures once we bring it upstairs


----------



## Amelia (Jul 17, 2013)

That was a pretty risky (stupid) arrangement, even temporarily.


----------



## Snapped (Jul 17, 2013)

Delicateskink said:


> I have named her "Walanja" (Wol-un-yah), which is Aboriginal (Mudburra language) for Goanna.
> 
> 
> She shares a 6ft x 4ft enclosure with my Coastal carpet python, (who has interacted with my other lizards since she was a hatchling and definitely has no interest in eating them).
> ...




Why? Just.....*shakes head*


----------



## MathewB (Jul 17, 2013)

Delicateskink said:


> She shares a 6ft x 4ft enclosure with my Coastal carpet python, (who has interacted with my other lizards since she was a hatchling and definitely has no interest in eating them).
> She has settled in well and is enjoying her new home, (I think).
> 
> She may be my first, but I will DEFINITELY be expanding my Varanus collection in the near future!
> ...


----------



## Delicateskink (Jul 18, 2013)

I initially tried her In with my blueys, but one of them is quite aggressive and attacked the monitor several times. so I Weighed the risks, and made a decision based on past interactions between my python and other lizards, which fortunately proved to be the right decision.
Neither one were bothered with the presence of the other, even when curled up on the same heat mat.

I am glad I was able to find her a new enclosure sooner than expected though.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 18, 2013)

Delicateskink said:


> I initially tried her In with my blueys, but one of them is quite aggressive and attacked the monitor several times. so I Weighed the risks, and made a decision based on past interactions between my python and other lizards, which fortunately proved to be the right decision.
> Neither one were bothered with the presence of the other, even when curled up on the same heat mat.
> 
> I am glad I was able to find her a new enclosure sooner than expected though.



Sounds pretty risky, and I'd never put a monitor with a bluey cause he'd probably get beat up haha no it'd be the other way around, probably. What other lizards have ou had with your snake?

All in all its in the past.


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 18, 2013)

I am glad you have it all sorted now but there is quarantine issues to think about and you shouldn't get a new reptile without having an enclosure ready for it just in case you need it.


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm interested in what other lizards you've had with your snake as well. I thought they'd get gobbled up quick smart. 

I always have one or two small/medium enclosures empty and ready for use, mostly because I see a cool one and buy it "just in case" haha. Definitely comes in handy when you're surprised by an impromptu buy.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm thinking about keeping an antelope and some Lions together, they should go well.


----------

